# Belt replacement for 2.5L, how often?



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

How often do people replace their belts on the 2.5L.
I have 87K miles and I'm guessing it is time.

Didn't notice anything in the maintenance schedule.

Also after quite a bit searching didn't find a DIY on how to replace the 2 belts on the 2.5L, anyone have a link?
Thanks

:beer:


----------



## eddiemoney2 (Oct 7, 2009)

2.5's dont have belts


thanks for playing volkswagen, you loose.














http://www.horizonsunglasses.com/


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

eddiemoney2 said:


> 2.5's dont have belts
> 
> 
> thanks for playing volkswagen, you loose.


Yeah they do. Unless if you have a pedal car?
Serp belt and A/C belt. Do you want pictures?

Sorry You lose.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

eddiemoney2 said:


> 2.5's dont have belts
> 
> 
> thanks for playing volkswagen, you loose.


ha, you automatically assume that the OP is talking about timing belts. We do have other belts.


OP, sorry, don't have answers for you. i'm sure others will chime in eventually though.


Peter


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Drive belts tend to last almost 100k. I wouldn't pass that mark. These belts don't wear from inside v-belts area. More on outside of the belts. If this mk5- jetta-golf-rabbit with electro-mechanical steering. Look at outer part for cords showing or uneven wear across the belts. If there ridges in belt and roller-tensioners. It would be good idea to replace rollers with the belts. It shame you can't get rollers separate. You have buy the tensioner as a unit. There two tensioners and think 1 idler pulley. These belts last around 70k to 100k, all depend environment conditions. Oem belts holds up the best. Even it's Continental. VW uses Conti belts with "wood fiber" in the belt for quiet operation. :thumbup:


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

chc-rado said:


> Drive belts tend to last almost 100k. I wouldn't pass that mark. These belts don't wear from inside v-belts area. More on outside of the belts. If this mk5- jetta-golf-rabbit with electro-mechanical steering. Look at outer part for cords showing or uneven wear across the belts. If there ridges in belt and roller-tensioners. It would be good idea to replace rollers with the belts. It shame you can't get rollers separate. You have buy the tensioner as a unit. There two tensioners and think 1 idler pulley. These belts last around 70k to 100k, all depend environment conditions. Oem belts holds up the best. Even it's Continental. VW uses Conti belts with "wood fiber" in the belt for quiet operation. :thumbup:



Thanks, that is helpful.
I have not ordered rollers/tensioners yet.

These are the belts I ordered, from GAP.
A/C belt








Serp Belt









Hopefully they are good quality. It doesn't list the name, in the picture the belts look like they say "Contitech" on them.
I'm hoping to get this done by summer hopefully. Car has just under 87K on it now. Will prob be close to 90K miles by mid June.
Thanks


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I was just looking at the belts I ordered from GAP and they are indeed conti. I am at 81k and when I got time I will do it.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> I was just looking at the belts I ordered from GAP and they are indeed conti. I am at 81k and when I got time I will do it.


Thanks for letting me know.
Glad I ordered the right ones.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

I did my accessory belts every 60k miles. I'm a little more picky with my maintenance since I live in arctic Canada. Rubber parts take much more beating with the crazy temperature fluctuations.

Good luck!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks.

I did brakes this past weekend, I probably won't get to the belts for a couple weeks.
Hopefully it is an easy process.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I should have done mine sooner, but ended up doing them around 150k miles when I noticed one of the belts was half the width it should have been.. So figured it was time. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah, i better do this relatively soon. i rolled past 135k miles today on the original belts.


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

le0n said:


> yeah, i better do this relatively soon. i rolled past 135k miles today on the original belts.


I'm on 125k with the original belts as well but I'm replacing mine next weekend. Don't plan on doing the tensioners though since the belts are still as snug as ever. Honestly I'm surprised in how good of shape mine are too, no cracking what so ever. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

Good to know I don't need to be in a rush for this. 

If anyone has a link to the replacement process please share, or add to the 2.5l FAQ. :thumbup:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I went into the dealership for some warranty work the other day (window regular wires got bunched up), and they tried to get me to pay them 700 bucks to do the belts @ 65k miles, even though they showed no signs of wear and tear. According to them, it's a scheduled maintenance item 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

$700!? That's highway robbery. I did mine @ 80K just because...they didn't even look worn to me. It's like a 15-20 minute job. And I think I spent most of that time just unscrewing the wheel well cover.

Guess they don't call em stealerships for nothing :S


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> I went into the dealership for some warranty work the other day (window regular wires got bunched up), and they tried to get me to pay them 700 bucks to do the belts @ 65k miles, even though they showed no signs of wear and tear. According to them, it's a scheduled maintenance item
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


they were probably quoting the full kit with tensioners and hardware + labor + recovery monies for the warranty work


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> $700!? That's highway robbery. I did mine @ 80K just because...they didn't even look worn to me. It's like a 15-20 minute job. And I think I spent most of that time just unscrewing the wheel well cover.


Sounds like it is a lot easier than I suspected.
Maybe I should just go find my Bentley manual, since I haven't seen a DIY thread.


----------



## blstanle (Jun 10, 2009)

*Tensioners/Pulleys*

What do I need to look for on all the Tensioners/Pulleys to determine if they should be replaced? I am at 105,000 miles and getting ready to replace both serpentine belts and wondering if it is really necessary to do all the tensioners/pulleys as well.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

I wasn't going to replace any of my tensioners, but if you find out otherwise, it would be good to hear what others do.


----------



## dmcgrath009 (May 14, 2010)

Anyone looking to do this it toll about 15 min to do. Not my car but my wife's brothers 

Rabbit 2.5 155,000 belts have not been changed for at least the last 70,000 miles and the lower belt broke. 


tools needed: 

17 mm socket ( lug bolts )
T25 Torx bit ( wheel well cover ) 
16mm box wrench ( tensioner )
another box wrench for leverage (optional)
Long screwdriver (optional)



Here are some generic steps and pictures for anyone looking to do this but weary for any reason.

Steps:
Take off passenger side wheel and lower wheel well cover. 

The lower belt has to come off first and the tensioner is right in the middle just use a box wrench to release the tension and slip the old belt off. 

Upper belt is slightly trickier because the tensioner is lower (see pictures) I used two wrenches, one on the bolt and one to extend the first for leverage. Can't use both together from the start or you won't get enough deflection of the tensioner. To make it work use the first wrench and start on the tensioner as far back toward the rear of the car as possible and pull it out half way. Then get your other wrench on top of it for more leverage so you can effectively uninstall and reinstall the belt with one hand. (Or just get friend to hold it !) 

You can use a long screw driver to hold the tensioner partially deflected while trying to get the second wrench on. (see picture)










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Im at 222,000 and never replaced any of the belts. They are not cracking in any way. Boosted going up to 7000k rpm quite frequently and never had an issue yet.

But, I do have both replacements in the car at all times and the tools to complete it if needed.


----------



## dmcgrath009 (May 14, 2010)

Take the 15 min and change them lol .... 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks for sharing your experience dmcgrath009!:thumbup:

I still haven't changed belts yet, hoping to get this done before summer.
Damn yard work is taking up all my time right now.


----------



## blstanle (Jun 10, 2009)

I spoke with an independent VW mechanic who has done some work for me in the past to get his opinion on this and he said that he always changes the two tensioners and two pulleys when he does serpentine belt replacements. He did not give any reasoning other than that is what he has always done. The verdict is still out for me - I am definitely replacing my belts, just still not sure about the pulleys/tensioners.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Changed mine at 65k miles because the squeaked on start up when cold. The longer one can be pain in the ass. After I removed the old ones and compared to new ones you can tell they got stretched and were a bit longer. I compared them to make sure I got the right belys


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Do the water pump and tensioners while you're at it.


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

afawal2012 said:


> I did my accessory belts every 60k miles. I'm a little more picky with my maintenance since I live in arctic Canada. Rubber parts take much more beating with the crazy temperature fluctuations.
> 
> Good luck!


oh please, you guys only get a light dusting of snow every winter.

come to montreal and see what winter is all about.

That said, i'm at 122km and still have not done my belt. I will probably do mine this summer.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Teknojnky said:


> oh please, you guys only get a light dusting of snow every winter.
> 
> come to montreal and see what winter is all about.
> 
> That said, i'm at 122km and still have not done my belt. I will probably do mine this summer.


Rubber fails earlier in the US Southwest. You guys only get cold, but we see subzero F and 115F. Last winter I saw 0F and 80F in the same day --and this ain't half as bad as Salt Lake City's moody weather.


----------



## someguyfromMaryland (Feb 19, 2007)

*2007 Jetta 2.5 serpentine belt replacement*

So I'll revive this thread. I just replaced my belts on a 2007 Jetta 2.5 Wolfie. I didn't need an extension on the first wrench, but I would agree that removing all of the inner fender bits is as much work as the actual belt replacement. Additionally, the inner belt is the tough one. I would recommend using the alternator pulley as the last point to cover. It seems to me, with belts like this, figuring out the most strategic "last" pulley is key to the puzzle. 

Also, I had 135k on my original belts and they look like they would have easily gone another 10k before I would have started to worry about them. The problem is that you can't really inspect them closely until you take them off. I had a serp belt on a 
91 MB 300TE that looked fine until I pulled it off to discover that it was separating into strands between the ribs!

HTH, it shouldn't intimidate anyone. You really just need the torx screwdriver, and a 15 mm wrench once you get the car off the ground and remove the RF tire.

someguyfromMaryland


----------



## Scirocco_Schmead (Dec 5, 2007)

This was very helpful when I changed the two belts on my '08 Rabbit today. Thanks.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anybody know how to remove idler pulley wheel without lowering the engine? A method for idler assembly removal is also welcomed. I want to avoid lowering the engine. 2011 Jetta 2.5.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I recently had mine done on the Beetle while I was in for other svc. and had my mechanic check both belts while I was there. He told me the main one had some minor fraying and that the idler pulley was shot too. At about 65K miles I was surprised but glad we caught it in time. Price for two belts, pulley and labor was $212.00 at an indie.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

schagaphonic said:


> I recently had mine done on the Beetle while I was in for other svc. and had my mechanic check both belts while I was there. He told me the main one had some minor fraying and that the idler pulley was shot too. At about 65K miles I was surprised but glad we caught it in time. Price for two belts, pulley and labor was $212.00 at an indie.


So thats the whole deal for $212, or are there more pullies and things? Im 174,000 on the original, but it's sounding like it's a job I don't really have time for ... but at even $250, I'll just get it done. 

Thanks


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

SNS1938 said:


> So thats the whole deal for $212, or are there more pullies and things? Im 174,000 on the original, but it's sounding like it's a job I don't really have time for ... but at even $250, I'll just get it done.
> 
> Thanks


Just one idler pulley as far as I know. Price for belts are all over the place but here's ECS link if you're curious:

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.5L/Engine/Drive_Belts/


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Has anyone replaced the upper tensioner? I can find plenty of info on the belts and lower tensioner, but zero instructions on the upper one. I have the Bentley guide, and even in that I can't find it (it's not listed under the key words I can think of).

I just don't want to find out you need a tool or to remove something that I don't have.

Thanks


----------



## hungdang1312 (Oct 22, 2018)

I got my car 2011 Beetle 2.5 when it had around 93k miles. How do I tell if the belts and pulleys hAve been replaced or changed? I did visual inspection and it looked good to me. I gave the pulleys and tensioner a good shake and it did not play. Other than that, the one on the camshaft seems to make a little bit of noise when it is spinning, not horrible but not quiet. Is it normal?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

hungdang1312 said:


> Other than that, the one on the camshaft seems to make a little bit of noise when it is spinning, not horrible but not quiet. Is it normal?


The 2.5s don't have pulley on the camshaft.


----------



## 13jsw81 (Mar 22, 2019)

I bout a serpentine belt but the one they sold me is for a jetta mk6 2.5.Will it fit my sportwagen 13’ 2.5??


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

*While you're inspecting your belts...*

Take a look at the three pulleys, all fairly easily replaced except the one that has its own bracket and needs a triple square in a tight spot under the alternator. Two things go bad on pulleys: the plastic wears and at the extreme leaves just spokes of plastic to support the belt, if you have a groove deeper than a millimeter I'd replace it. And the bearings get dirty and lose grease (especially if you're aggressive with solvents and engine cleaners). Keep in mind the longer inner belt turns the water pump and you can't drive far without that, unlike the alternator and ac. And if a pulley bearing goes bad you lose the belt, etc. In my experience, if the belt is worn, the pulleys are worn and I replace both belts and three pulleys.

I've never had to replace a tensioner on the half-dozen 2.5 VW motors I maintain, just the pulley.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

13jsw81 said:


> I bout a serpentine belt but the one they sold me is for a jetta mk6 2.5.Will it fit my sportwagen 13’ 2.5??


Lower one (A/C belt) should fit as the belt length for other 2.5 engines are the same. Upper belt (alternator) is shorter for the engines with electric steering. Engines with power steering pump have longer belt.


----------

